# [2008] Heavenly Lift Tickets



## wljet (Dec 6, 2008)

We're going to Heavenly Ski area in South Lake Tahoe this winter.

What is the best place for discount lift tickets?

We're staying at the Marriott Timber Lodge on an exchange.

Any suggestions for family restaurants or General Tips for visiting the Lake Tahoe area would be great.

Thx

wljet


----------



## marcmuff (Dec 6, 2008)

We did this a couple of months ago.  It was awesome!  

http://www.skiheavenly.com/mountain/heavenly_flyer/

We also took a cruise of Lake Tahoe on the MS Dixie II and had my birthday dinner at the Chart House Restaurant.  I have an album of pictures of our weekend there on my picturetrail site.  Click on that link below.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi - if you click on the link to my webpage, below my name, and then click on Tahoe Travel Tips, you will find a lot of info. about the Tahoe area.

I think the zipline and lake cruise are both better during the summer - awfully chilly in the snow!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Dec 9, 2008)

We've gone to S.Lake Tahoe the past 3 winters, and will be doing so again in February.  I think it's unlikely that you'll find discount lift tickets at Heavenly.

What we do, is buy 1/2 day tickets.   We've found that the mountain is so big, and the lines so short, that a 1/2 day of snowboarding is plenty.

If you do find any discounts, please post them in this thread, and I'll do the same.

Thanks!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 9, 2008)

*Discount tickets*

The Heavenly website had a link to discount tickets for the '07/08 season.  Supermarkets in CA and NV offered them and we took advantage enroute to South Lake Tahoe saving around $12 on each ticket.  I wish I could remember more details....


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 9, 2008)

BeeJay - do you mean *08/09* ski season?

Here is a website that lists discounts for various ski resorts, but I don't see anything current for Heavenly. 

In the past some of the major grocery store chains in CA have had discount tickets, but not in the Tahoe stores.  I think it was Safeway - I will go look.

I didn't find anything about Safeway, but I did find a webpage with good, current Info. - http://www.snowpals.org/deals.html

Just a little more digging and I found it - The stores are Lucky and Savemart - Complete info. 

Note that in stores in South Shore aren't carrying them, but lots of stores on the way up are.  How are you getting there?  If you are flying into Reno or Sacramento, there are several stores in both cities that are selling the discounted tix.  There is a list of stores on the webpage as a pdf file.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 9, 2008)

*Found it*

I meant last year, but the offer is on for this season as well:
http://www.skiheavenly.com/tickets_rentals/savemart/


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Dec 10, 2008)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I meant last year, but the offer is on for this season as well:
> http://www.skiheavenly.com/tickets_rentals/savemart/



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wljet (Dec 14, 2008)

Does the Costco have discount lift tickets too?

Our plan is to stock up on a few things at the Costco between the Reno airport 
and Timber Lodge.

wljet


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 14, 2008)

wljet said:


> Does the Costco have discount lift tickets too?
> 
> Our plan is to stock up on a few things at the Costco between the Reno airport
> and Timber Lodge.
> ...



Not that I know of, but there are several Savemarts in Reno.  Try at Costco first, and if not, head for the nearest Savemart.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought I saw discount lift tickets at Costco last week. They are packaged in that plastic display-type way, the same way they package See's gift certificates, movie tickets, CA City Pass tickets, etc.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 14, 2008)

Denise L said:


> I thought I saw discount lift tickets at Costco last week. They are packaged in that plastic display-type way, the same way they package See's gift certificates, movie tickets, CA City Pass tickets, etc.



Denise L,

When I went on the Costco Website yesterday & looked up lift tickets - Heavenly was not mentioned - two other sites were.  So perhaps that's what you saw?


Richard


----------



## Denise L (Dec 14, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Denise L,
> 
> When I went on the Costco Website yesterday & looked up lift tickets - Heavenly was not mentioned - two other sites were.  So perhaps that's what you saw?
> 
> ...



I recall seeing a large number of ski resorts listed on the plastic packaging insert, but I would need to check. I will be there this week so will take a closer look. Since we aren't planning to buy lift tickets, I didn't pay too much attention, but I thought there were more than two sites listed. I'll report back later this week  .


----------



## wljet (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the Lift ticket information.there are 4 of us so we will certainly be taking advantage of any savings.

We haven't been to Heavenly as a family and I haven't been in over 20 years.

Another question for those who go to Tahoe,is there a good Spa for my wife on her non ski days?

Thanks

wljet


----------



## tombo (Dec 21, 2008)

If you have beginner skiiers in your family, I highly recommend skiing at least one day at Sierra at Tahoe. My children were both brand new skiiers and thankfully learned to ski at Sierra the first day because there was more green terrain available at Sierra than all of the other resorts we skiied cobined. As I said we skiied Sierra first, then Heavenly, then Squaw Valley before we took a day off to rest and sightsee. We took a family vote on where to ski our last day and it was 100% for Sierra. Sierra has numerous green trails which start at the top of the mountain and go all the way to the bottom (the longest is 2.5 miles of nonstop green skiing). 

The best view and run to us was the ridge run (a blue) at Heavenly. You ski towards the lake for what seems like a mile looking at the the lake and the snow capped mountains in the distance on your descent. We also had a blast at Squaw Valley's high camp. You ride the Gondola to the High camp which has a restaurant and lounge high up the mountain with a great view. You can access every green slope at Squaw from the High camp, and they are wide open treeless areas to get better without maneuvering narrow beginner slopes. My son and myself skiied blues down fron the high camp to the bottom but my wife and daughter rode the gondola back down.

Some of the expert skiiers might tell you which resorts are best for black runs, but for beginner to intermediate skiiers, you have to try Sierra at Tahoe for at least one day. Have fun!


----------



## Godmother (Dec 23, 2008)

*Great Food in Tahoe*

Go to Lake Tahoe every Jan/Feb.  Always eat at the Beacon Bar and Grill in Camp Richardson.  Not too far from the casino area but the food is really great and the restaurant is set on the lake with a beach (we even go on the beach when it is covered in snow)


----------



## Denise L (Dec 31, 2008)

Just following up on Costco discounts in the store.  I finally remembered to check, and all that was left were Kirkwood tickets.  Sorry I didn't check sooner when there was more inventory.


----------



## AnnaO (Jan 2, 2009)

*Lake Tahoe Six pack*

This info won't help for this season, because they are sold out, but my family loves the six pack deal. They need to be purchased by the fall.

http://www.skilaketahoe.com/news/ho...-riding-at-lake-tahoes-seven-premier-ski-res/

The Lake Tahoe Six-Pack includes: 
- 1 ticket valid at either Heavenly, Kirkwood or Mt. Rose-Ski Tahoe
- 1 ticket valid at either Heavenly or Sierra-at-Tahoe®
- 1 ticket valid at either Kirkwood or Sierra-at-Tahoe®
- 1 ticket valid at either Alpine Meadows or Northstar-at-Tahoe™
- 1 ticket valid at either Squaw Valley USA, Northstar-at-Tahoe™ or Mt. Rose-Ski Tahoe
- 1 ticket valid at either Squaw Valley USA or Alpine Meadows

We ski 2 days at Heavenly, 2 at Squaw, 1 at Sierra (very nice resort, fantastic in bad conditions) or Kirkwood and 1 Alpine.


----------



## jbercu (Jan 4, 2009)

*$72 for Heavenly (savings: $14);*

Event details: DISCOUNTED PRICES ON SKI LIFT TICKETS AT REI For Members Only Beginning December 1 

This winter, at each of your local REI stores, REI members may purchase adult, all-day lift tickets for Alpine Meadows, Bear Valley, Heavenly, Kirkwood, Mt. Rose, Northstar, Sierra-at-Tahoe, Squaw Valley and Sugar Bowl at significant savings. These bargain prices for adults are $58 for Alpine Meadows (savings: $6, $11 on holidays); $49 for Bear Valley (savings: $10); $72 for Heavenly (savings: $14); $60 for Kirkwood (savings: $12); $50 for Mt. Rose (savings: $14); $67 for Northstar & Sierra-at-Tahoe Dual Ticket (Northstar savings: $12, $18 on holidays; Sierra-at-Tahoe savings: $4, $7 on holidays; plus $7 voucher for food/rentals/shop services at resort; savings are also available on Child/Youth Dual Tickets); $68 for Squaw (savings: $11, $17 on holidays); and $60 for Sugar Bowl (savings: $6, $6 on holidays w/purchase of an upgrade ticket at resort). Restrictions, such as holiday blackout dates, may apply. Check for details before you purchase your tickets at your local REI Customer Service Department. Sorry, no phone orders, refunds or exchanges will be accepted. Nonmembers may join REI at any time to take advantage of these great savings. For more information, contact your local REI store.


----------



## Valleykat (Jan 15, 2009)

I was tipped off to a great site for discounted Heavenly lift tickets on tripadvisor.com.  Go to funjet.com.  Click on the activities tab.  Enter Reno as a destination.  Multiple day lift tickets for Heavenly should appear.  For my dates, Feb. 8-15, I purchased any 3 day lift ticket for only $144 each.  That is only $48 per day.


----------



## wljet (Feb 6, 2009)

The Funjet site had the lift tickets and yes it had the best savings.
They email you a voucher and you walk up to the window and get your lift tickets.We used them during the week not sure if the weekends are available.


----------



## CalBoomer (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm only adding to this old post because some may come across it looking for Timber Lodge info and I have skiied at Heavenly for over 20 years. A restaurant not to be missed is the Edgewood Country Club right next to the hotels on the Nevada side. It is open 5/7 nights in winter. Both the setting (overlooking the lake) and food are fabulous. Reservations are a must. Expensive but not outrageous. On the opposite end is the buffet on the top floor of Harrah's. Very reasonable, perfect for families, and great views. Enjoy.


----------

